# Mein neues Motorrad



## LuigiHallodri (26 Juli 2012)

Da hab´ ich mir solche Mühe gemacht. Jetzt sagt das A... vom TÜV, die Abgaswerte stimmen nicht! kopf99



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juli 2012)

Und immer schön mit Xylamon Streichen:thumbup:

Wegen der Abgaswerte versuch doch mal nen Holzvergaser

Schwedisch Superbike - Fundstück der Woche ​


----------



## tommie3 (26 Juli 2012)

Ist doch CO2 neutral das Teil!


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2012)

Das schwedische Superbike ist ja der Hammer


----------



## wiesel (27 Juli 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das schwedische Superbike ist ja der Hammer




 :thumbup: :WOW:


----------

